# New pics are up



## newsentraluv (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey guys check out my 2003 Sentra GXE.
the link is [post]www.members.cardomain.com/greenenvious[/post]

Tell me what you all think.
The wheels are 3 days old. They are Enkei RS6's wrapped in Wanli 205/40/ZR17 rubber.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Link's not working..


----------



## Blur (Jan 3, 2004)

Ya, what he said. Link isnt working


----------



## newsentraluv (Jun 5, 2003)

try this http://members.cardomain.com/greenenvious


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm not sure I dig the red and blue interior, but it looks pretty decent. It looks like some paint is coming up near the shifter from the pics. Do you have your car lowered at all? I'm interested in seeing some day pics if you get the chance. Overall, good job.


----------



## Wht03spec (Dec 27, 2003)

newsentraluv said:


> try this http://members.cardomain.com/greenenvious


What's with the Romper Room dash?


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

What happened to the rear bumper? Are you planning on fixing the cut out where you installed the muffler? 

If you like it, that is great, I don't really care for it. But it is your car.


----------



## newsentraluv (Jun 5, 2003)

I cut the bumper so that the muffler would sit right and also so it wouldnt melt away the bottom part of it. I am not to worried about it right now because I am getting a bodykit. I just havent decided on which one yet. I am also going to get a new paint job done on the car also. After I have to bodykit installed.


----------

